# Sold the beamer and bought a TSX



## rb4580 (Aug 13, 2003)

Loved my beamer, built like a rock. But with all the factors such as RELIABILITY, looks, ect the TSX had me sold. To me for the money it's not even an argument!


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

hmmm, you went from a motorcycle to a car. Not sure how you'd even compare the two? They are totally different. :dunno:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Torque Steer Xtreme?


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

BMW Car = Bimmer
BMW Motorcycle = Beemer
Beamer = something from a cheap Sci-Fi movie


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2003)

Plaz said:


> Torque Steer Xtreme?


 Actually, from what I understand, it's a pretty good car. If I were in the market for a new car, did not want to spend more than $30K and had never owned a BMW, I would probably get one. As it is, I would get any of a number of used BMWs before getting any FWD car.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

I drove a TSX about a month ago. It did not impress me enough to make me want to give up my 330 or even my 92 525i.


----------



## rb4580 (Aug 13, 2003)

Well I had a 1997 318i so of course it felt better than that but I liked it's size and looks, handling is not that big to me, got a wife and kid on the way, so it's sedan all the way for me. And for the price it's tough to beat


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

rb4580 said:


> Well I had a 1997 318i so of course it felt better than that but I liked it's size and looks, handling is not that big to me, got a wife and kid on the way, so it's sedan all the way for me. And for the price it's tough to beat


I agree, the price is very hard to beat. Acura has great service and they're reliable, so long as they're not built in Ohio (The TL and the discontinued CL)! I'm a former Acura owner and Sales Rep.

Enjoy!


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

rb4580 said:


> Well I had a 1997 318i so of course it felt better than that but I liked it's size and looks, handling is not that big to me, got a wife and kid on the way, so it's sedan all the way for me. And for the price it's tough to beat


I have a wife and two kids and have no problem fitting into my 3 series. To each his own. Good luck with your TSX, I hear that it has a great sound system


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

bummer... If cost was a problem, I'd go with a used BMW over a front wheel car anyday.


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Torque Steer Xtreme?


Does it have enough hp to induce extreme torque steer? 

Actually it looks like a good bang-for-the-buck car. Just bland looking.


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

i actually test drove it yesterday because my friend is thinking about buying one. acura did a good job taking the torque steer down to next to nothing. but i wasnt happy at all with the acceleration at speed. granted i wasnt really pushing it and i wasnt really engaging the vtech all the time, but for 200 hp, it definately did not feel as fast/peppy/etc as my 325. trunk is tiny, interior is pretty nice. the price/value is the best thing about the car

edit: and there is a great deal of body roll in the car (which i wasnt expecting, although the cl/tl's had it, just because it's a smaller car than the cl/tl)


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

cruztopless said:


> Does it have enough hp to induce extreme torque steer?
> 
> Actually it looks like a good bang-for-the-buck car. Just bland looking.


Dun't need much HP to torque steer like a bucking buffalo with a spur stuck up his *ss. I was driving a rental Neon a while back, and even with like 90 HP that thing would end up in a different lane if I just stabbed at the accelerator. :dunno:

But to each his/her own. I don't think anyone that can properly distinguish the subtle difference in pronounciation and spelling of "bimmer" and "beemer" should own a BMW of anykind, much less someone who spells it "beamer".:thumbdwn:


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> BMW Car = Bimmer
> BMW Motorcycle = Beemer
> Beamer = something from a cheap Sci-Fi movie


I came across an ad in the yellow pages for a local independent BMW repair shop that said "Baby Your Beamer". They should know better.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

You took the time to register just to let us know that _sold_ your BMW and bought a TSX?

Troll.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Good for you. BMW (and other German makes) deserve to have market share taken away until they can come up to par in the reliability/build quality/customer service areas. If I were shopping for a car today, I'd very seriously consider a TSX despite the FWD-ness of it. I'd also take it over a G35 or IS300 due to its relativley good looking interior. That being said, I'm still not yet willing to trade in my car for one. I'm holding out hope that Honda will one day introduce a RWD sedan. But, when it comes time to replace my car, if the e90 is as fugly as I think its going to be, I'd buy a TSX in a second.


----------



## kdshapiro (May 1, 2003)

robg said:


> Good for you. BMW (and other German makes) deserve to have market share taken away until they can come up to par in the reliability/build quality/customer service areas. If I were shopping for a car today, I'd very seriously consider a TSX despite the FWD-ness of it. I'd also take it over a G35 or IS300 due to its relativley good looking interior. That being said, I'm still not yet willing to trade in my car for one. I'm holding out hope that Honda will one day introduce a RWD sedan. But, when it comes time to replace my car, if the e90 is as fugly as I think its going to be, I'd buy a TSX in a second.


Huh :dunno: I think my Bimmer is just as reliable (problem list follows: end problem list) as equivalent Japanese models, the build quality is far and away better than the Japanese competition. My dealers customer service is far and away better than the local Acura dealer, (from what I can tell from associates who bought cars there).


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

FWD


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

PhilH said:


> You took the time to register just to let us know that _sold_ your BMW and bought a TSX?
> 
> Troll.


\

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

I like the TSX. I think it's an excellent value. I even like its interior. When my parents were shopping for a new car a few weeks ago, I tried to talk them into looking at the TSX. I couldn't get them inside the Acura dealership, and they brought a 325i.

Ed


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

rb4580 said:


> Loved my beamer, built like a rock. But with all the factors such as RELIABILITY, looks, ect the TSX had me sold. To me for the money it's not even an argument!


I love the TSX 6 speed. If i hadn't snagged my deal on my ZHP, a 18k cheaper TSX would be in my garage right now.


----------



## blackhawk77 (Mar 16, 2003)

TSX=Appliance


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

*a shout out for the 325i!!!*

I *love* my 325i, my very first Bimmer!

Okay, it's *only* 184HP, but it drives, shifts and handles better than many a car with more horsepower...HP isn't *everything* :yikes: :flame:

Where's the *love,* people, for the 325i? Where's the love? :grouphug: Is the 325i the "training wheels" Bimmer, with the idea that the *real* Bimmers begin with the 330 (for the po') and the M for those who have been very good and saved up their 'dead presidents'?

Don't 325i hate!   

P.S: My next Bimmer will, Lord willing, probably be either the 330 ZHP or an ///M3 :str8pimpi :angel:


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

car_for_mom said:


> Is the 325i the "training wheels" Bimmer


Well, now that the 318 is no longer sold here...


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

car_for_mom said:


> I *love* my 325i, my very first Bimmer!
> 
> Okay, it's *only* 184HP, but it drives, shifts and handles better than many a car with more horsepower...HP isn't *everything* :yikes: :flame:
> 
> ...


I liked the 325i's handling. that was about it.

The TSX's 6 speed is so silky smooth it's like the tranny's made of fluid and not metal. If there's one element of my ZHP I detest, it's my balky, cruddy, half-assed, binding, POS 6 speed. It's so bad it I'd rather have my old 83 Ford EXP's manual...


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

car_for_mom said:


> Where's the *love,* people, for the 325i? Where's the love?


 :hi: :grouphug:


----------



## ezsce46 (Mar 7, 2002)

You paid How much for a Accord EX? :stickpoke

Go here for group therapy... j/k its a solid car, enjoy it.

http://www.acura-tsx.com/forums/index.php?


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Curiously

The new 325 5-speed has a 0-60..... 7.1 sec.

what is the TSX from 0-60 ???

With 200 hp and lighter, shouldnt it beat a 325 ?

Anyone know ?


----------



## ezsce46 (Mar 7, 2002)

flashinthepan said:


> Curiously
> 
> The new 325 5-speed has a 0-60..... 7.1 sec.
> 
> ...


Bit slower, sould be around 7.2 -7.5sec. The car weights around 3,200Ibs as well.


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

I'd have to agree & disagree at the same time.

1. Agreed - Going from a BMW 318 to a TSX is step up.
2. Disagree - Passing up a BMW 325 for a TSX is a close decision, however passing up a BMW 330 for a TSX shouldn't even enter your mind. BMW 330 is the clear choice of the 2. Of course the more expensive of the 2 also.

Acura is a good brand, it's just a brand that still has not found itself. It's sort of like a semi-luxury dealer that's not yet high end, but still higher than the standard. For example one step above Honda / Toyota and one step below, BMW, MB, Lexus. Right in that gray area - Acura can't find it's prestige threshold. (maybe because there is no V8 flagship sedan).


----------



## rb4580 (Aug 13, 2003)

bmwguynj said:


> I'd have to agree & disagree at the same time.
> 
> 1. Agreed - Going from a BMW 318 to a TSX is step up.
> 2. Disagree - Passing up a BMW 325 for a TSX is a close decision, however passing up a BMW 330 for a TSX shouldn't even enter your mind. BMW 330 is the clear choice of the 2. Of course the more expensive of the 2 also.
> ...


I agree with you, If they don't offer a V8 Flagship I don't think they will ever be up there with MB and BMW


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2003)

Why is this thread still getting responses? It was clearly a troll from the start. Yet you guys insist on making reasoned arguments? Why?

As others have pointed out, the thread starters FIRST post here EVER was the first post in this thread. Why would one register here just to post that they ditched their BMW other than to troll?


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

I owned an Acura TL 3.2, I really liked it, however after 5 service trips to correct a moonroof that had a very irritating rattle..I ended up just trading it in.

The car itself was very smooth and quiet, good power and a great driver...this may be why I was so upset about the moonroof rattle, it really drove me nuts !! in a noisy car you would not have noticed the rattle nearly as much, also the TL was a superb freeway car, 70 felt like 40 etc...

I am excited to take delivery on my 330cic in appx 10 days. I would say Acura is a car I would buy again.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

TD said:


> Why is this thread still getting responses? It was clearly a troll from the start. Yet you guys insist on making reasoned arguments? Why?
> 
> As others have pointed out, the thread starters FIRST post here EVER was the first post in this thread. Why would one register here just to post that they ditched their BMW other than to troll?


I responded because I feel vis-a-vis the 325i, the TSX is a better value and a better car.  26k won't get you much on a 3 series.


----------



## kdshapiro (May 1, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> I responded because I feel vis-a-vis the 325i, the TSX is a better value and a better car.  26k won't get you much on a 3 series.


I agree if you didn't want a Bimmer to begin with. :dunno: If you want a Bimmer and get a TSX because you can't swing the Bimmer it's a better value. If you were comparing a Bimmer and TSX and got the Bimmer, it's not a better value. Sort of saying like a steak at Outbacks is a better value than a steak at The Palm.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> I responded because I feel vis-a-vis the 325i, the TSX is a better value and a better car.  26k won't get you much on a 3 series.


It depends on what you call "much". Yes, the TSX comes loaded with toys. But when it comes to the driving experience, which has more?

Frankly, I'd give up toys for a better core driving experience. Just give me superb basics - a great engine, a well balanced chassis, and a solid feel. I don't need the funky lighting effects and the perforated leather for me to be happy. Those things are neat at first, but don't leave a lasting impression.

When I drove the 325, it felt to be much more of a capable car. Where the TSX feels a little tippy at the limits of adhesion, the 325 feels planted. The 325 has much, much better brakes than the TSX. And the engine in the 325i just feels better.

You can do an ED for a 325 and have it fairly well equipped (functionally) for about $26 - 27K. Of course you can't have everything, but then do you really need/want everything?

Final note - you can spend a bit more for a 325i, because over time, resale will be better. Up front money isn't everything.


----------



## rb4580 (Aug 13, 2003)

TD said:


> Why is this thread still getting responses? It was clearly a troll from the start. Yet you guys insist on making reasoned arguments? Why?
> 
> As others have pointed out, the thread starters FIRST post here EVER was the first post in this thread. Why would one register here just to post that they ditched their BMW other than to troll?


TD if you read I've been on this forum for a while (considering the 5 serious) .. quit :bawling:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

xspeedy said:


> It depends on what you call "much". Yes, the TSX comes loaded with toys. But when it comes to the driving experience, which has more?
> 
> Frankly, I'd give up toys for a better core driving experience. Just give me superb basics - a great engine, a well balanced chassis, and a solid feel.


Yeah, I liked the 325i's handling better but the tranny and engine, for my money couldn't match the silky smoothness of the Acura.



> When I drove the 325, it felt to be much more of a capable car. Where the TSX feels a little tippy at the limits of adhesion, the 325 feels planted.


True, true.



> The 325 has much, much better brakes than the TSX. And the engine in the 325i just feels better.


Ah, that's where we part company. The 6 speed manual on the TSX was feather light and allowed me to keep the smooth revving little engine at the peak. The 325i's engine felt rather restrictive and the tranny, frankly felt like garbage - as does my ZHP's tranny.



> You can do an ED for a 325 and have it fairly well equipped (functionally) for about $26 - 27K. Of course you can't have everything, but then do you really need/want everything?


Ah, but the dirty secret of ED is you have to fly there and waste time and money in Germany. That tacks on a good 1k for a west coaster like me. and whenever I outfitted a 325i for ED it always came out near to 30k. Gotta have the moonroof, xenons and sports. 



> Final note - you can spend a bit more for a 325i, because over time, resale will be better. Up front money isn't everything.


Resale may be higher but if you plan to drive a car to 100K+ miles, resale becomes a moot point.

Regardless, I went with the ZHP - got the perfect handling feel of a 3 series, RWD and the power that the 325 and TSX lack...in a big way.


----------



## rb4580 (Aug 13, 2003)

TSX vs 325
90% of the performance at 75% of the cost  .


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

rb4580 said:


> TSX vs 325
> 90% of the performance at 75% of the cost  .


 :blah:


----------

